# Standalone Haldex controllers have landed!



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Uh Oh*

Function description off the 4-motion controller.

Basic functions:
the 4-motion controller is to activate the motor inside the haldex unit to close the pressure valve
so the clutch's inside the haldex unit will be activated and the power off the engine will be transferred to the rear wheels.

Brake function (safety)
When the brake is pressed, the haldex unit is deactivated! to ensure normal operation off the abs system.
When the brake is released, the haldex unit will be activated again.

Handbrake function (safety)
When the handbrake is used, the haldex unit is deactivated! For safety.
When the handbrake is released, the haldex unit will be activated again.

Oil temperature haldex unit (safety)
The temperature off the hydraulic oil is monitored with a sensor.
When the temperature gets above 100C the haldex unit is deactivated!
When the temperature drops below 100C the haldex unit will be activated again!

Extra:
The display also shows the highest reached temperature off the hydraulic oil.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are different modes possible: S1ON/OFF/S2ON

Mode 1 switch to the left! S1 ON
The haldex unit will be active 100% meaning a power distribution off 50%/50% to the front and rear wheels.

DELAY:
The time needed to activate the haldex is adjustable from 1 to 20Ms
The black button counts down (-1) and the red button counts up (+1).

The brake function will be active!
Responding when you press the brake by deactivating the haldex unit.
And by activating the haldex unit when you release the brake!

The handbrake function will be active!
Responding when you use the hand brake by deactivating the haldex unit.
And by activating the haldex unit when you release the hand brake!

Monitor the hydraulic oil temperature off the haldex unit
the temperature off the oil inside the haldex unit will be monitored.
then the microcontroller will open ore close the pressure valve a little bit more ore less to get the best oil viscosity.
(still testing for best results)

temperature oil viscosity pressure valve 
lower than 20C high opened little more
20C normal normal
higher than 20C low closed a little more 


When the oil temperature reaches 100C the haldex unit will be deactivated!
When the oil temperature drops bellow 100C the haldex unit will be activated!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mode 2 switch to the right! S2 ON
The haldex unit will be active 0% to 100%
Meaning a adjustable power distribution off : 
100% to 50%(front) 
0% to 50% (back

Power distribution:
You can adjust the power distribution by pressing the red ore black
buttons to increase ore decrees the percents shown at the display.
0 = off 10 = 10% 20 = 20% 30 = 30% 40 = 40% 50 = 50%
60 = 60% 70 = 70% 80 = 80% 90 = 90% 100 = 100%

Delay:
The time needed to activate the haldex is adjustable from 1 to 20Ms
The black button counts down (-1) and the red button counts up (+1).

The brake function will be active!
responding when you press the brake by deactivating the haldex unit.
And by activating the haldex unit when you release the brake!

The handbrake function will be active!
responding when you use the hand brake by deactivating the haldex unit.
And by activating the haldex unit when you release the hand brake!

Monitor the oil temperature off the haldex unit
The temperature off the oil inside the haldex unit will be monitored.
Then the microcontroller will only deactivate the haldex unit when the oil temperature reaches 100C!
When the oil temperature drops bellow 100C the haldex unit will be activated!

basically by pushing button 3 and 4 you can increase ore decrease the % from 0% to 100% 
and the microcontroller applies the needed pressure to activate the haldex clutch's.
This also influences the viscosity off the oil., that's why the microcontroller only does that in mode 1.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The lcd display!
On the lcd display we can see the status off the haldex unit!

What mode we are in : (OFF/S1ON/S2ON).

If the brake is pressed : (BRAKE)
If the handbrake is used : (HBRAKE)

The temperature off the hydraulic oil : (20.5C)
If temperature gets higher then 100C : (TEMP!!)
Oil reached: highest temperature reached! (max.C)

These units are no longer being produced.


_Modified by yellowslc at 10:35 AM 8-18-2007_


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

This is an awesome setup I can’t wait to receive mine finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








By the way aren’t you offering the screen in different trims to the public? (lets say black and blue







)


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_This is an awesome setup I can’t wait to receive mine finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








By the way aren’t you offering the screen in different trims to the public? (lets say black and blue







)



Indeed. Trying to find a black with red numeral screen now that meets the spec.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Uh Oh (DHill)*


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

awesome!!!!!!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (canadacraig)*

uhhhh what happened to my post


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

That's a nice looking package and I think it's got all the right stuff. Keep us updated on your initial offerings, etc.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

is it going to be able to have the haldex engaged when braking, like the orange HPP that HPA sells?
also what kind of price range is this product going to be in?
and finally, how difficult is it going to be installed?
thanks, craig


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_is it going to be able to have the haldex engaged when braking, like the orange HPP that HPA sells?
also what kind of price range is this product going to be in?
and finally, how difficult is it going to be installed?
thanks, craig

The software is flash loadable so should this type of code be requested, it could be written and flashed in. 
shoot me an email for more info.
R


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

nice ... how much?


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (PhatDub20v)*

very excited am I


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Can this be integrated with my DTA P8 setup?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Juiced6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juiced6* »_Can this be integrated with my DTA P8 setup?

Yes. It is designed to work with cars not running the full oem Motronic system.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

now to just find a complete R32 drivetrain minus motor


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Juiced6)*

zornig is seling one








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2650498


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_zornig is seling one








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2650498


And for a STEAL too.. ultra low miles.. haldex/propshaft/rear axles/etc etc.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_
And for a STEAL too.. ultra low miles.. haldex/propshaft/rear axles/etc etc.

there goes engagement ring money


----------



## Bernie 78 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Juiced6)*

I'm interested but in the UK, would be interested in a price please IM your e-mail addy so we can chat more
Cheers
Bernie


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

I assume this is for an R32??


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Memphis R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Memphis R32* »_I assume this is for an R32??









Only if you're not running the oem system







This will give you more control than say an HPP module but do you really need it? 
These are for swap cars or highly modified OEM vehicles no longer running the Motronic ecu/abs/edl systems.


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

darn, this would make a good addition to my R which i use to track, but its not a full race setup in which it seems this unit is most suited.
Perhaps ina few years when i stop using my MKiV r32 as a daily driver


----------



## misterclean12 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_OEM haldex controller must be modified by approved Installer.

So this standalone is actually a piggyback onto the Oem controller?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (misterclean12)*

No.. the internals are replaced, another encloseure added with the stepper motor control interface and a dash mounted LCD panel.


----------



## misterclean12 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

Ok. that came out wrong... The haldex system i'm looking at buying has no wiring whatsoever and no controller, obviously. So I guess I'm **** outta luck!


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (misterclean12)*

I have a few spare oem haldex controllers.


----------



## misterclean12 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

PM'd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

New Updates:
Fully adjustable torque onset AND release!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

Is this working yet?
If so who has it? any real world results (drag strip)?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (brilliantyellowg60)*

First 3 will be here next week. The updates delayed shipment. The first is going in a TT quattro running autronic and a larger turbo setup. The second is for a friend and the last one will hopefully be tested in an R32 I'm about to help install an HPA FT450 kit in


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

The designer of the system tests each change in his personal car. Roadcourse, autox, street and strip. Testing and improvements have been going on for months.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_The designer of the system tests each change in his personal car. Roadcourse, autox, street and strip. Testing and improvements have been going on for months.

who is he? what is his car?
timeslips?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
who is he? what is his car?
timeslips?









I know who he is.....







..and I know all the secrets too... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

ok we answered one question









_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
what is his car?
timeslips?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_First 3 will be here next week. The updates delayed shipment. The first is going in a TT quattro running autronic and a larger turbo setup. The second is for a friend and the last one will hopefully be tested in an R32 I'm about to help install an HPA FT450 kit in









How limited is the production going to be? I'm going to want one, but not until this winter...


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
Deleting posts again are we
















yeah, wtf happend to that link that was posted a few minutes ago. someone PM it to me if they have it.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2071559
I bumped his thread.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2071559
I bumped his thread. 

Thanks







I was wondering if it was the same controller as the packaging looks different


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
Thanks







I was wondering if it was the same controller as the packaging looks different


Different controller, different company....
Maybe this one?










_Modified by Dutch1967 at 11:08 PM 7-18-2006_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Uh Oh (Fahrvergnuugen)*









VS


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

Let the testing begin. These will arrive tomorrow! Stay tuned for some videos of 1/4 drag race testing. Pull 1 will be FWD followed up by a few AWD pulls. 
R


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Let the testing begin. These will arrive tomorrow! Stay tuned for some videos of 1/4 drag race testing. Pull 1 will be FWD followed up by a few AWD pulls. 
R

Excellent.
What car? motor? Power?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (Fahrvergnuugen)*

Audi TT Quattro running a GT series turbo and autronic standalone. Over 300 whp.


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

Dutch,
Is that a plug and play controller?????


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Not4show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not4show* »_Dutch,
Is that a plug and play controller?????

Yeap.. and 3 of them are sitting here


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

watching with interest. I need to see these in action!


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

Oh boy.. these are neat..


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Oh boy.. these are neat.. 

WOW what a great review








Come on man, details, 60' times, burnout vids


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Yes how is my controller performing???








p.s
Seas fire!







….. this is a grate opportunity to ship it over to me


----------



## Rallye_1.8T (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Hey I'm very interested in the controller for my syncro to quattro swap on my Rallye, just would like some info and would appreciate it if you would get in touch with me at [email protected] Thanks, Pierre


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Geesh Kevin..








Ok..since nobody cares about testing overseas here.. it'll be done here with video. All bench testing has been completed. Upon power up there is a self test program which states the controller serial # followed by the oil temp check. If the haldex oil temp is out of spec.. no fun for you. If all goes well, you enter 1 of 3 maps. These are toggled by a 3 position switch to the left of the display. Viewing the control valve through one of the oil ports reveals just how little this joker moves. 
Mode 1. 50/50 torque split 
Mode 2. Off
Mode 3. User selectable split. 
You can adjust the rate of transfer and release via the bottom left two buttons. I then hooked up the controller to my diff's oil pump. Primed right up (yes it's been sitting for ages) and awaited command (I was in "off"). Select Mode 1, pump engages the clutch plates! Tested by holding one of the output flanges and turning the input shaft. Modes 2 and 3 were also tested. SO.. in a box and off to colorado to be installed and put to the torture test. 
Stay Tuned.
R


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Alright, so when can I order mine?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Yeah, tq steer is starting to get really annoying. Should be seeing some improvement this weekend


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (carbide01)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Geesh Kevin..








Ok..since nobody cares about testing overseas here.. it'll be done here with video. All bench testing has been completed. Upon power up there is a self test program which states the controller serial # followed by the oil temp check. If the haldex oil temp is out of spec.. no fun for you. If all goes well, you enter 1 of 3 maps. These are toggled by a 3 position switch to the left of the display. Viewing the control valve through one of the oil ports reveals just how little this joker moves. 
Mode 1. 50/50 torque split 
Mode 2. Off
Mode 3. User selectable split. 
You can adjust the rate of transfer and release via the bottom left two buttons. I then hooked up the controller to my diff's oil pump. Primed right up (yes it's been sitting for ages) and awaited command (I was in "off"). Select Mode 1, pump engages the clutch plates! Tested by holding one of the output flanges and turning the input shaft. Modes 2 and 3 were also tested. SO.. in a box and off to colorado to be installed and put to the torture test. 
Stay Tuned.
R

That's the kind of data I'm looking for, Rob. Nice work. Keep us updated on the performance - I'm curious to see how steady the temps are during prolonged driving at 50/50. 
Thanks for keeping us updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Watching with interest! Would like to see the vids of it in action.
Ben


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

lets see some vids Robert!


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (rmn)*

when are we going to get reviews and vids? any info after installation


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Soon, soon. Waiting for haldex controller gasket and fluid from dealer :-/
should be here tomorrow though.


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_Soon, soon. Waiting for haldex controller gasket and fluid from dealer :-/
should be here tomorrow though.

all you need to do is ask, i could have got you one, and fluid.
i work at the dealer


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

where??


----------



## Turbo-Olli (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Uh Oh (brilliantyellowg60)*

@ brilliantyellowg60
This is the old one from Exclusive-Tuningparts.









And this is the new one!!!


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

What is with threadcrapping yellowSLCs thread? Very rude.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

Update:
1. My wife has been sick therefore nothing gets done.
2. I've been out of town and will be headed out again shortly.
3. The TT installation has added some complexity to the installation though the test drive is slotted for today.
4. All of my spare time has been spent doing an HPA R32 turbo/gearbox installation.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

update from me: test drive did not happen tonight. its 9:45 and im still working







sorry guys, its my fault..... i will HOPEFULLY get out tomorrow night.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Test drive COMPLETE.
My clutch is begging for mercy.
And, hellllloooooooo AWD!








Will try to drive it some more Sunday, but so far it feels like a winner!


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_Test drive COMPLETE.
My clutch is begging for mercy.
And, hellllloooooooo AWD!








Will try to drive it some more Sunday, but so far it feels like a winner!

This needs pics and videos, man!


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

You wanted video, so I got video:
http://www.clubaudi.com/videos/bandi111006.wmv 
First you can see I switched the AWD off, FWD burnout. Rest of the night was AWD. Final run was 12.9 with a 1.7 60FT, on street tires, spinning all 4. Need drag radials, and I bet we can cut 1.5 or 1.6 60s all day long.
With the FWD, we were running 14s on street tires


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

FWIW, running faster times than most Evos and STIs with a "chick car" rocks








The AWD burnouts are just ridiculous........







You can see the smoke coming off the rear tires








I forgot to add, the 12.9 pass was with a buddy in the car filming!!!!!!!


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

How much power is the TT making?
Nice, video, sick 60' times


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_You wanted video, so I got video:
http://www.clubaudi.com/videos/bandi111006.wmv 
First you can see I switched the AWD off, FWD burnout. Rest of the night was AWD. Final run was 12.9 with a 1.7 60FT, on street tires, spinning all 4. Need drag radials, and I bet we can cut 1.5 or 1.6 60s all day long.
With the FWD, we were running 14s on street tires









Nice times, and nice music








BTW, your reaction times suck








And I have never seen a track with a hill at the end of it


----------



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (carbide01)*

That is awesome man, great times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Quattro FTW


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: (BeitzDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeitzDUB* »_Quattro FTW









Don't let any Quattro guys hear you say that


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks guys! I am really excited to see what this car puts down with the new setup. I seriously need to look into drag radials.....
As for power, I would estimate in the 400-450bhp range. Atleast thats what the HP calculators based on traps say.....









And yes, I know my driving sucks. Second time at track ever










_Modified by carbide01 at 6:23 PM 10-13-2006_


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: (carbide01)*

So how truly is this plug and play? And what else do we need to do in addition to the Haldex to be modified?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

All you need is +12v, GND, and a GND whenever the E-Brake and normal Brake are applied. The rest is basically PnP.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

Bump!


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Uh Oh (carbide01)*

Is it for sale right now or not?


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

Would you recommend using this with the OEM Haldex controller or is it safe to use with the HPP?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Uh Oh (BrewDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrewDude* »_Would you recommend using this with the OEM Haldex controller or is it safe to use with the HPP?

It's your money but in either case, the controller sent in is modified to work with this unit.







I'd send an OEM one in.


----------



## jskiride (Nov 20, 2006)

does this unit allow rear wheel bias or is it limited to 50/50 torque split?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (jskiride)*

got a question dont know if i missed it but i can use this controller with own any OEM ecu's right, cause its going in my GTi, but if i need a heldex ecu do you have a part number so i can call the junk yard back t see if they have it


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

if you use this controler you do not need the oem ecu to control the haldex that's the hole point of this ecu so you can install standalone on haldex equipped cars which need the ecu to control the haldex and for swaps which cant use the original ecu and need a individual controler for the haldex


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (talx)*

sick, its on my to buy list thanks


----------



## R32 Turbo no more (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

I'll take one, normal display, nothing crazy. Let me know if these are still available.
Steven


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: (R32 Turbo)*

Latest on this? 
You mentioned that the controller disengages the Haldex when you apply the brakes. Is there an option to keep this engaged while braking?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (BrewDude)*

Sure, don't tie the brakes into the controller. Or, put it on a switch.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm curious to find out more about these controllers before I potentially purchase anything - obviously I wouldn't expect people to give away secrets but its purely so I can understand how my diff is being controlled. I'm currently swapping over to Haldex from syncro so I'm looking at all the alternatives. 
So does this controller work off a number of sensors then? I'm no expert on this but from what I've heard in order for the electric pump not to over heat the oil, which could result in pump failure, it needs to know throttle position and propshaft speed at the very least - as presumably you don't want the pump running at the same speed building oil pressure when the car is doing 0-5mph and at say 60mph as the mechanical pump will do the same thing from the motion of the propshaft?? Is this right? Again from what I understand you don't want the pump running for longer than 2-3secs at any time, for fear of over heating both the pump and the oil? I see this controller has a safety function to take care of this! Good call







Then then there is braking and cornering when adjustments need to be made - abs sensors and or brake lights + handbrake presumably. On the original haldex ECU wiring diagram there are a load of other sensors such as outside temp, wipers etc to determine the weather + a load of other sensors on the engine - these aren't obviously used? So one would need some type of look up tables with parameters of some description to feed the signals to the diff? Am I on the right track?
Ben


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*

Ben,
All of the other sensors are for the stability control logic, this simply wasn't built into this design. Mode 1 constantly monitors the diff fluid temp and adjusts the % lock to maintain the "sweet spot" of the fluid. Mode 2 does not use the real time adjustments though the over temp protection is still there.
The programmer who designed this was able to decipher the core programming of the OEM/HPP units. This information (algorithms) was used to write the new software. 
R


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Sure, don't tie the brakes into the controller. Or, put it on a switch. 

Reason I as is because the oHPP keeps the clutch engaged while braking. Is there any way to encorporate this into the standalone software?
One of the reasons the Audi's that ran in IMSA in the late 80's and early 90's were so dominant was because of their ability to brake late into the corners. I'd love to see this controller emulate the same...


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (BrewDude)*

yes, that is the purpose of the delay adjustment. the ohpp's delay is how long? up to 20ms is possible with this piece.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

How much does this 4motion controller cost ?


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*

This is a sweet controller how difficult is it to install . I been reading this so you can have 100% front 50/50 or 0/50 ?? why cant we have more than 50% to the rear ??


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_This is a sweet controller how difficult is it to install . I been reading this so you can have 100% front 50/50 or 0/50 ?? why cant we have more than 50% to the rear ??

Because it's mechanically impossible.


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

don't think if it as a 50/50 split. or an anything split in fact.
just think it's always 100% connected at the front. and the diff can equal this at the rear, and anything in between, but never more.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_
Because it's mechanically impossible.

can someone explain this to me then pls
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/p....html

_Quote, originally posted by *eiptuning.com* »_
The AWD system incorporates a custom Haldex RWD controller that enables 20/80, 50/50 and other torque splits between the front and rear drive.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (chaugner)*

typo.. read the faq.. post in there from rich himself.


----------



## Maximillian (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

Hi,
That looks good.
Is there anyway for me to buy it in Sweden?


----------



## Demon R32 (Jan 25, 2006)

can i buy one her in denmark ? price ?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Demon R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Demon R32* »_can i buy one her in denmark ? price ?

Yes, I will put you in touch with the proper people.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

I thought these were discontinued for some reason... how much do they cost?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (splitsecond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitsecond* »_I thought these were discontinued for some reason... how much do they cost?

sequential shift discontinued theirs a few months ago. According to an email received from these guys yesterday, there is only 1 more left. Hopefully someone else starts something up. I won't part with mine until I've figured out how to run the haldex with autronic.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Got mine!







Its now fitted.. vids and feedback soon


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

How much are these controllers?
Looks like a nice buit of Kit.
K


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Running in the clutch at the moment but I had a little go with the Awd yesterday.. 75/25 split to the front/rear. 
Here is a really small clip of the car now with haldex working. More to follow once I get them up on youtube, just search for coupehaus or haldex..








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3tf3mc-DUI


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*

and another ;-)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4B7GpU_q0M


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

So how can I get my hands on one of these controllers?


----------



## golfvr6power (May 15, 2007)

I want one too not in a major rush for one either


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Uh Oh (yellowslc)*

they in yet?


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Does nobody know the answer to this question?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

The last available controller will be here shortly. It was meant to be my own though I will let it go.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Will there ever be more in the future?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (splitsecond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitsecond* »_Will there ever be more in the future?

I was told no as they are simply too busy.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

doh..

also will Standalone Haldex controllers like this be able to work with a NON-ABS brake setup?


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_doh..
also will Standalone Haldex controllers like this be able to work with a NON-ABS brake setup?

Should be no problem from what I have read and understand the controller does not tie in to your ABS system. It does however tie in to your brake switch to disengage the rear wheels under braking. Likewise the controller will tie in to your e-brake switch so that when you pull the e-brake the rear end will be disengaged. If the rear end did not disengage when the e-brake was pulled it would be like trying to lock all 4 wheels. I don't believe that the haldex rear diff has a freewheel mechanism like the syncro rear end.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (nigel)*

All correct.


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_The last available controller will be here shortly. It was meant to be my own though I will let it go. 

paid and waiting


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

I have one that I am selling actually......


----------



## angyd (Jan 24, 2006)

the 4motioncontrollers are now made on order for more information you can look at http://www.dutchbuild.com or http://www.4motioncontroller.com


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (jackyltardvaark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackyltardvaark* »_
paid and waiting 


x2


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (keith_r2)*

why not buy Autronic SM4?
I found out this weekend that Kevin Black can set it up to run the motor and the Haldex
$2K and you get standalone for your motor and AWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_why not buy Autronic SM4?
I found out this weekend that Kevin Black can set it up to run the motor and the Haldex
$2K and you get standalone for your motor and AWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure. On a 4cyl w/o idle control, w/g control. What is the point of running SM4 w/o using the on board boost controller? You're SOL with a 6cyl car. There are only 4 PWM controllers in SM4. I'll have to ring kevin and chat with him.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_
Sure. On a 4cyl w/o idle control, w/g control. What is the point of running SM4 w/o using the on board boost controller? You're SOL with a 6cyl car. There are only 4 PWM controllers in SM4. I'll have to ring kevin and chat with him.

the guy i talked to had a 1.8T 
you are probably right


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
the guy i talked to had a 1.8T 
you are probably right









some SM4 specs
10 General purpose (GP) outputs 
3 PWM (dedicated)
5 Pull-down @ 3.5 amp max
1 Pull-down @ 1 amp max
4 Push-Pull @ +/- 1 amp max (also suitable for stepper motor control). 
15 PWM using GP outputs, spare Injector or Ignition O/Ps. All have 1 OHz min, 3 have upper limit of 50OHz, 2 have upper limit of 1.2KHz.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

How about with a haltech E11? I gots one of those


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

So anything new with haldex controlling?


----------

